# [solved] GCC5, Qt5 und die Option "reduce-relocations"

## schmidicom

Wegen diversen Problemen welche durch die Kombination von GCC5 und Qt5 entstehen möchte ich das emerge Qt5 mit der Option "-no-reduce-relocations" baut, nur leider scheint die Variable EXTRA_ECONF keinen Effekt zu haben.

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten das ebuild dazu zu bewegen diese Option zu verwenden?

Meine bisherigen versuche:

```
EXTRA_ECONF="-no-reduce-relocations" emerge -av --oneshot dev-qt/qtcore:5

EXTRA_ECONF="--no-reduce-relocations" emerge -av --oneshot dev-qt/qtcore:5
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Aug 13, 2015 11:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christian99

EXTRA_ECONF ist nur für autotools ebuilds. Von https://devmanual.gentoo.org/eclass-reference/cmake-utils.eclass/:

 *Quote:*   

> CMAKE_EXTRA_CACHE_FILE
> 
>     Specifies an extra cache file to pass to cmake. This is the analog of EXTRA_ECONF for econf and is needed to pass TRY_RUN results when cross-compiling. Should be set by user in a per-package basis in /etc/portage/package.env. 

 

Ich kenn mich aber nicht so mit cmake aus, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie das genau aussehen muss...

----------

## schmidicom

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> EXTRA_ECONF ist nur für autotools ebuilds. Von https://devmanual.gentoo.org/eclass-reference/cmake-utils.eclass/:
> 
>  *Quote:*   CMAKE_EXTRA_CACHE_FILE
> 
>     Specifies an extra cache file to pass to cmake. This is the analog of EXTRA_ECONF for econf and is needed to pass TRY_RUN results when cross-compiling. Should be set by user in a per-package basis in /etc/portage/package.env.  
> ...

 

Danke für die Info aber das ist für mich dann wohl doch eine spur zu kompliziert aber trotzem habe ich inzwischen einen Weg gefunden.

Ich habe das ebuild in mein lokales Overlay kopiert und dort abgeändert, hier das geänderte ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

QT5_MODULE="qtbase"

inherit qt5-build

DESCRIPTION="Cross-platform application development framework"

if [[ ${QT5_BUILD_TYPE} == release ]]; then

        KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~arm ~arm64 ~hppa ~ppc64 ~x86"

fi

IUSE="icu systemd -reduce-relocations"

DEPEND="

        dev-libs/glib:2

        >=dev-libs/libpcre-8.35[pcre16]

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5

        virtual/libiconv

        icu? ( dev-libs/icu:= )

        systemd? ( sys-apps/systemd )

"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

QT5_TARGET_SUBDIRS=(

        src/tools/bootstrap

        src/tools/moc

        src/tools/rcc

        src/corelib

        src/tools/qlalr

)

src_configure() {

        local myconf=(

                $(qt_use icu)

                $(qt_use systemd journald)

                $(qt_use reduce-relocations)

        )

        qt5-build_src_configure

}
```

Nun kann ich meine Installation fortsetzen.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Aug 28, 2015 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Da Qt5 nicht mit cmake gebaut wird sondern mit qmake hilft das natürlich auch nicht CMAKE_EXTRA_CACHE_FILE  zu setzten  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

oh, sorry. da hab ich mich dann wohl getäuscht. dachte immer das ist cmake  :Smile: 

----------

